# bloodlines?



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about bloodlines? I was told that Scrappy was Chinaman and yellow blood bloodlines. Is Yellow blood the same thing as Yellow? I don't know much about bloodlines so I was just wondering.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

could mean your dog is from grch chavis "yellow"john R.O.M mixed with chinaman blood..sounds like it would be a hell of a dog,better keep that one "inside"lol...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

opps scratch that,
try grch tants "yellow" ROM,EXCELLENT BLOOD....


----------



## gotpit (Sep 10, 2006)

Do You Have A Pedigree??? I Can Tell You Allot If You Do.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=397
SHITE,THIS IS YELLOWS PED,AND HIS SIRE WAS "yellowjohn"DUH,THESE pedigrees can get complex...i agree with gotpit,research your dogs pedigree,if he aint got one it is all speculation....


----------



## pitbulllovedr_2006 (Sep 11, 2006)

*red nose bit bull*

can someone tell me how you tell what bloodline a red nose pit. i think its Rhodesianridgeback but im not posstive about that!!! and how i can get papers on a full blooded pit thanks shawn


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

In order to get papers the parents must have them.
Rodesian Ridgeback isn't a bloodline, its another breed of dog. There is no way to tell what bloodline your dog is without a pedigree.

Where did you get your dog?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you dont have papers on the parents or access to them you will not be able to register the dog.

Again a ridge back is a type of dog not blood line


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If its off of GRNCH Yellow it goes back into Redboy stock. Chinaman is off of Tom Garners stuff, or Eli blood. Basically you have an oldschool Redboy blood with Eli blood. If it is indeed GRNCH Yellow out of Yellow dog he also went on to produce alot of the Mayday dogs! Sounds like a heck of a dog.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> If its off of GRNCH Yellow it goes back into Redboy stock. Chinaman is off of Tom Garners stuff, or Eli blood. Basically you have an oldschool Redboy blood with Eli blood. If it is indeed GRNCH Yellow out of Yellow dog he also went on to produce alot of the Mayday dogs! Sounds like a heck of a dog.


no hablo espanol, hahaha. man i was on the internt for like 5 hrs researching blood lines, this is gonna take a while to even crack the surface to knowing all this information


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

alot of r.o.m in that particular dogs pedigree..lets see some photos!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Basically in a nutshell you have a very game bred dog off some of the best oldtime bloodlines. I would watch this dogs interaction with other dogs as he gets older he could become difficult to deal with around other dogs if he gets the gamness thats in his blood.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Basically in a nutshell you have a very game bred dog off some of the best oldtime bloodlines. I would watch this dogs interaction with other dogs as he gets older he could become difficult to deal with around other dogs if he gets the gamness thats in his blood.


I completely agree with oldfort both of those lines have proved their gameness.I would also like to see some pics and a ped if possible.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

YES! YES! Pics!up: 

I would love to see how this dog looks.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive heard it said before that the old time game dog men were the first to keep detailed pedigrees,it sounds and looks to be correct to me.the depth and complexety of these pedigrees leads one to be easily confused.They are a testament to the dogmen of old and there dedication in perfecting there stock...


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwww sorry i really wish that i could help!! There are alot of smart people on here that can help!!!:clap:


----------



## railroader19 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Outlaw bloodline????*

How's it going everyone, I'm new to this forum and I have a question about a dog I just bought. The breeder told me his dog was from a bloodline called "Outlaw" and that it's UKC purple ribbon and ADBA registered. Apparently some guy a few years back started the bloodline and was doing good until his life started to fall apart (divorce) so he just quit the breeding business. Well this guy managed to get a pup before all this (my puppy's father is a good looking dog by the way) and now he wants to start where the other guy left off. He also said that the dog, some where not too distant has Gaff and Colby in his bloodline. I have the pedigree, and I DO see Gaff and Colby. I was just wondering if anyone here has heard of the
"Outlaw" bloodline. Thanks in advance, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> The breeder told me his dog was from a bloodline called "Outlaw" and that it's UKC purple ribbon and ADBA registered. Apparently some guy a few years back started the bloodline and was doing good until his life started to fall apart (divorce) so he just quit the breeding business. Well this guy managed to get a pup before all this (my puppy's father is a good looking dog by the way) and now he wants to start where the other guy left off. He also said that the dog, some where not too distant has Gaff and Colby in his bloodline. I have the pedigree, and I DO see Gaff and Colby. I was just wondering if anyone here has heard of the


Hey glad to have ya here!!

What is your dogs Registered name? Sire dam?
Yess the blood Is purple ribbon UKC.


----------



## railroader19 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Outlaw bloodline...*

Thanks. The breeder is sending me all the paperwork for the registration, so the pup isn't registered yet, but the father is UKC, and the mother is ADBA, and he registered the litter with UKC and ADBA. The fathers name is Cowboy, and I cant remember the mother's name, but as soon as I get all the paperwork, i'll put it up so you can check it out. My puppy's name is Duke and he's one hell of a dog. Out of curiosity, how do you know the bloodline is UKC purple ribbon???


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

When you send in the paper work for his registration, they will send you back is official pedigree. At the beginning of his name you should see 'PR'.
Like my boys registered name is 'PR' Bluemarks "That Boy's Gotta Hemi".
The 'PR' before the name stands for Purple Ribbon.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

pitbulllovedr_2006 said:


> can someone tell me how you tell what bloodline a red nose pit. i think its Rhodesianridgeback but im not posstive about that!!! and how i can get papers on a full blooded pit thanks shawn


rofl, sorry this is funny.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I know, resurfacing an OLD thread. I never had a chance to put up pics of him. This was Scrappy. We ended up having to have him put down because he attacked my mother in law. The vet said it was probably because when we got him he was so malnourished that he was on the verge of death. The malnutrition caused something in his brain to not function right. Either way, I wasn't going to risk being bitten or my 1 year old son either.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aww Scrappy... You made the right decision girl. I'm so sorry, I know it's not a fresh wound for you, but it still aches my heart for you. Didn't you post pictures of him on Ratemypitbull.com?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

starlitparlit said:


> Yeah I know, resurfacing an OLD thread. I never had a chance to put up pics of him. This was Scrappy. We ended up having to have him put down because he attacked my mother in law. The vet said it was probably because when we got him he was so malnourished that he was on the verge of death. The malnutrition caused something in his brain to not function right. Either way, I wasn't going to risk being bitten or my 1 year old son either.


He is pretty interesting that something outta chinaman would throw chocolate.



datgudgud614 said:


> I have raised pitbulls forever now my bloodlines go back 17 years. My dog is currently having pups a blue and red nose mix. They are pure pits. We are selling $150 for males and $200 for females. If anyone is interested give me a call at 1-740-409-9063


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: nuff said



railroader19 said:


> How's it going everyone, I'm new to this forum and I have a question about a dog I just bought. The breeder told me his dog was from a bloodline called "Outlaw" and that it's UKC purple ribbon and ADBA registered. Apparently some guy a few years back started the bloodline and was doing good until his life started to fall apart (divorce) so he just quit the breeding business. Well this guy managed to get a pup before all this (my puppy's father is a good looking dog by the way) and now he wants to start where the other guy left off. He also said that the dog, some where not too distant has Gaff and Colby in his bloodline. I have the pedigree, and I DO see Gaff and Colby. I was just wondering if anyone here has heard of the
> "Outlaw" bloodline. Thanks in advance, any info would be appreciated.


Gaff is a UKC show dog. She breeds the larger variety.



starlitparlit said:


> Does anyone know anything about bloodlines? I was told that Scrappy was Chinaman and yellow blood bloodlines. Is Yellow blood the same thing as Yellow? I don't know much about bloodlines so I was just wondering.


If you dont have papers you just gotta assume the breeder is pulling names out thier butts to make the dog sound better.



pitbulllovedr_2006 said:


> can someone tell me how you tell what bloodline a red nose pit. i think its Rhodesianridgeback but im not posstive about that!!! and how i can get papers on a full blooded pit thanks shawn


Oh you poor soul.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

gamer said:


> He is pretty interesting that something outta chinaman would throw chocolate.


yeah, I have no idea what bloodline he actually was because we got him for free. Doesn't really matter. I never would have bred him even if he would have still been alive today. He was only about 8-9 mos when we had to put him down.


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

gotpit said:


> Do You Have A Pedigree??? I Can Tell You Allot If You Do.


The very top of my dog’s ped is similar to the one the original poster mentioned, but confuses me. If I attach my dogs sires ped (‘Macho Boto’) could you o someone tell me what his bloodlines consist of, if you had to narrow it down? (I already know the dams). It’s a bit scatterbred, but off some pretty solid lines. I need a second opinion. What I gathered was redboy-jocko/bolio-tombstone (bottom) and yellow/eli-carver (top) ???? Some of these dogs names you might not recognize, as a portion of these dogs are from Brazil, such as Ch. Boto Preto (his grandsire) and Gr. Ch. Luthor (great grandsire). Thanks! 



ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [572308] :: REDWOOD'S MACHO BOTO


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

pitbulllovedr_2006 said:


> *red nose bit bull*
> 
> can someone tell me how you tell what bloodline a red nose pit. i think its Rhodesianridgeback but im not posstive about that!!! and how i can get papers on a full blooded pit thanks shawn


Lol!!! You think Rhodesian Ridge Back is an Apbt bloodline...did I read that correctly?


----------

